# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کیا پرستاری آزاد قبول شدن؟

## Afsoon_chashman

1سلام
2کدوم شهر؟
3.چند واحد دادن بهتون؟
4.شهریه چقد دادین؟(آزاد یا مازاد)
من چالوس 19ونیم واحد 3و700

----------


## satar98

ترازتون چند بود؟

----------


## mina62

سلام.عزیزم رتبه و ترازت چن بوده؟؟؟؟امسال پرستاری دانشگاه ازاد تا رتبه چن گرفته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Lara27

مال ما ۲۱ واحد شد که خودشون تعیین کردن و هزینشم ۳میلیون 

نمیشه چند تا واحدش رو حذف کرد؟خودشون انتخاب واحد کردن .خیلی زیاده هر روز تا ۵ و نیم عصر کلاسه 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> مال ما ۲۱ واحد شد که خودشون تعیین کردن و هزینشم ۳میلیون 
> 
> نمیشه چند تا واحدش رو حذف کرد؟خودشون انتخاب واحد کردن .خیلی زیاده هر روز تا ۵ و نیم عصر کلاسه


21واحد یعد 3تومن؟؟؟
مگه کجا قبول شدی؟؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ترازتون چند بود؟


6900با بسیج

----------


## sahar7

لعنت به این بسیج!من با 7160 هیچ جا نیاوردم

----------


## Dr.Younes

چرا اینا انقد شهریه هارو دارن میبرن بالااااا؟؟؟
یکی از دوستام سال 91 و 92 رفت پرستاری ازاد ثابت و متغیرش رو هم 700 تومن میشد
یعنی در عرض 4 سال 5 برابر شده؟؟ این دیگه چه وضعشه :/

آیا واقعا می ارزه آدم انقد هزینه کنه؟؟؟

----------


## arnika

من با 7649 رفتم تو ذخيره هاش...قبولم نشدم.....
فاصله ترازم تااخرين نفر90تاس.. كاش تكميل قبول شم..

----------


## hosen

من نمیدونم شماها چجوری دوسه میلیون هر ترم خرج این دانشگاه ها می کنید. بی خودی فقط جیب شون رو پر می کنید. 
این  چه وضع مملکته .

----------


## arnika

> من نمیدونم شماها چجوری دوسه میلیون هر ترم خرج این دانشگاه ها می کنید. بی خودی فقط جیب شون رو پر می کنید. 
> این  چه وضع مملکته .


وقتي دنبال چندتا رشته خاص باشي و يكي دوتا شهرخاص اين مسائل هست....

----------


## hosen

> وقتي دنبال چندتا رشته خاص باشي و يكي دوتا شهرخاص اين مسائل هست....


داداش کجاس خاصه؟! اصلا برای من قابل هضم نیست
من از 8 صبح تا 5 بعدظهر توکارخانه کارگر بودم واسه 680 هزار تومن ماهانه اخر هم تعدیل نیرو شدم.
به هر حال موفق باشید

----------


## arnika

داداش نيستم،خواهرم....
واس مني ك فقط سه تا رشته ميخام ك يكيش پرستاري...حاضرم برم ازاد...اما انصافا امسال خيييييييييييلي گرونش كردن....
ممننون...
شماهم موفق باشيد...

----------


## arnika

> اخه اینده نگر هستن. به زودی خیلی باید خرج کنن.متوجه منظورم هستین که؟


بعله متوجهم...دركشون هم ميكنم...

----------


## bewniii

خواهرا هم مگه مادریدی میشن  :Yahoo (21): 
خخخ :وی

----------


## hosen

شرمنده خواهر.  :Yahoo (9): 

از روی پروفایل تون فکر کردم پسرید. 

بله اینم حرفیه

----------


## bewniii

deleted

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> داداش نيستم،خواهرم....
> واس مني ك فقط سه تا رشته ميخام ك يكيش پرستاري...حاضرم برم ازاد...اما انصافا امسال خيييييييييييلي گرونش كردن....
> ممننون...
> شماهم موفق باشيد...


یعنی واقعا رتبه ت اینقدر خرابه بری پرستاری ازاد دانشگاه بیرجند تا 241000 کشوری پارسال گرفته !!!!!
حالا درصداش چی بوده 
زمین ریاضی فیزیک شیمی زبان صفر- ادبیات 18.7 - معارف 30  عربی 1.3-  
زیست 5.4
بدبخت مریضایی که زیر دست این باشن 
بعد میگن تجربی 500000 نفر شرکت کردن خوب این چکار کرده بقیه شونم همون کاره هستن :Yahoo (14): 
 از همین لحظه تمام عشاق پرستاری رو دعوت به ارامش میکنم   :Yahoo (3):  کتابا رو ببوسید بذارید کنار الکی وقتتون رو تلف نکنید برید بشینید چندتا ادبیات و دینی بزنید زبانم که اکثرا فول هستین 2 دوتا هم زیست بزنین بلند شید برگه رو بدید و مطمئن باشین قبولید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## arnika

> یعنی واقعا رتبه ت اینقدر خرابه بری پرستاری ازاد دانشگاه بیرجند تا 241000 کشوری پارسال گرفته !!!!!
> حالا درصداش چی بوده 
> زمین ریاضی فیزیک شیمی زبان صفر- ادبیات 18.7 - معارف 30  عربی 1.3-  
> زیست 5.4
> بدبخت مریضایی که زیر دست این باشن 
> بعد میگن تجربی 500000 نفر شرکت کردن خوب این چکار کرده بقیه شونم همون کاره هستن
>  از همین لحظه تمام عشاق پرستاری رو دعوت به ارامش میکنم   کتابا رو ببوسید بذارید کنار الکی وقتتون رو تلف نکنید برید بشینید چندتا ادبیات و دینی بزنید زبانم که اکثرا فول هستین 2 دوتا هم زیست بزنین بلند شید برگه رو بدید و مطمئن باشین قبولید


اولا من مشهدم...
دوما مشهد ازاد پرستاري تا تراز 7760گرفت...
يني حوالي رتبه 9500منطقه 1....باادبيات 78 و ديني 84 هم نياوردم...

----------


## aramesh1

ببخشید این شهریه سه تومن ترم اول واسه ظرفیت عادی دانشگاه آزاد هست یا ظرفیت مازاد؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> اولا من مشهدم...
> دوما مشهد ازاد پرستاري تا تراز 7760گرفت...
> يني حوالي رتبه 9500منطقه 1....باادبيات 78 و ديني 84 هم نياوردم...


ولش کن بابا بعضیا حالیشون نیست.فک میکنن  آزاد قبولیش کشکیه.مخصوصا امسال ک وحشتناک بود.

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ببخشید این شهریه سه تومن ترم اول واسه ظرفیت عادی دانشگاه آزاد هست یا ظرفیت مازاد؟


من ازادم 3و700دادم!!! دوستم مازاده از کرمان گفت 5تومن شهریشه.معلوم نیس چی ب چیه.یکی از دوستام ک موقع ثبت نام باهاش اشنا شدم مث هم واحد برداشتیم اما شهریه اون 2و700ه.فک کنم مال من اشتباه شده.یا شاید اون اشتباه گفته.در هر صورت کلاسا 24ام شروع میشه پیگیری میکنم ببینم شهریه بقیه چطوری بوده
دیروزم زنگ زدم دانشگاه گفتم من ازادم واصلی قبول شدما گف بله شهریه 3و700ه.گفتم پس چطور روی برگه انتخاب واحدم جمع کل شهریه واحد عملی و نظری و تخصصی و شهریه ثابت همش شد 3تومن.گفت اخه 100تومنم پول خدمات اموزشیه گفتم خوب این میشه 3و100نه 3و700 گف والا نمیدونم قطع کرد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> یعنی واقعا رتبه ت اینقدر خرابه بری پرستاری ازاد دانشگاه بیرجند تا 241000 کشوری پارسال گرفته !!!!!
> حالا درصداش چی بوده 
> زمین ریاضی فیزیک شیمی زبان صفر- ادبیات 18.7 - معارف 30  عربی 1.3-  
> زیست 5.4
> بدبخت مریضایی که زیر دست این باشن 
> بعد میگن تجربی 500000 نفر شرکت کردن خوب این چکار کرده بقیه شونم همون کاره هستن
>  از همین لحظه تمام عشاق پرستاری رو دعوت به ارامش میکنم   کتابا رو ببوسید بذارید کنار الکی وقتتون رو تلف نکنید برید بشینید چندتا ادبیات و دینی بزنید زبانم که اکثرا فول هستین 2 دوتا هم زیست بزنین بلند شید برگه رو بدید و مطمئن باشین قبولید


بلد نیستی حرف نزن رشته ی ریاضی

----------


## arnika

> ولش کن بابا بعضیا حالیشون نیست.فک میکنن  آزاد قبولیش کشکیه.مخصوصا امسال ک وحشتناک بود.


عاره امسال دااااااااااااغون بود....خداكنه لاقل من با90تافاصله تكميل بيارم....

----------


## ali saeedi

سلام اخرین تراز با سهمیه بسیج چقدر بوده؟سهمیه چقدر به ترازتون اضافه کرد

----------


## p.b01

وای چقدر گرون اخرشم باید ناله مریض هارو گوش کنن

فرستاده شده از SM-G7102ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> بلد نیستی حرف نزن رشته ی ریاضی


چی رو بلد نیستم رشته تجربی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دیگه یه امار دادن رو که همه بلدن !!!!!!!!

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> اولا من مشهدم...
> دوما مشهد ازاد پرستاري تا تراز 7760گرفت...
> يني حوالي رتبه 9500منطقه 1....باادبيات 78 و ديني 84 هم نياوردم...


همچین میگی ادبیات و دینی فلان زدم منم همین قدر زدم رتبه م داغون شد دوستم ادبیات نصف این زد پرستاری مشهد اورد ملاک فقط دو درس که نیس

----------


## aramesh1

استارتر عزیز میشه رتبه و درصداتونو اینجا بذارین و اینکه چند ماه و روزانه چند ساعت مطالعه داشتین ممنون

----------


## 3anam

> 1سلام
> 2کدوم شهر؟
> 3.چند واحد دادن بهتون؟
> 4.شهریه چقد دادین؟(آزاد یا مازاد)
> من چالوس 19ونیم واحد 3و700


شما زمان انتخاب رشته نوشته بودید که دانشجوی پرستاری هستید و انتخاب رشته میکنید وتو وبلاگتون هم جواب سوال بچه هارو میدادی ومشاوره های دیگه رومسخره میکردیدحتی بادریافت هزینه برای بچه ها انتخاب رشته میکردید... واقعا که خجالت اوره

----------


## siinaa

> شما زمان انتخاب رشته نوشته بودید که دانشجوی پرستاری هستید و انتخاب رشته میکنید وتو وبلاگتون هم جواب سوال بچه هارو میدادی ومشاوره های دیگه رومسخره میکردیدحتی بادریافت هزینه برای بچه ها انتخاب رشته میکردید... واقعا که خجالت اوره


ایشون دانشجوی پرستاری بودند و فقط صرف واس قبولی تو یه جای بهتر کنکور دادن(واس انتقالی 6.7 ملیون پول بی ضابطه میخوان)
انتخاب رشتشونم طبق اطلاعات پارسالشون بوده و این افزایش افتضاح تراز آزاد تقصیر ایشون یا هیچ کسی نسی!
کلا 30 تومن میگرفتن که نوش جونشون!
مثل جناب دکتر فلانی نیومد با اطلاعات 5 سال پیش 150 تومن بگیره!!!

----------


## 3anam

> ایشون دانشجوی پرستاری بودند و فقط صرف واس قبولی تو یه جای بهتر کنکور دادن(واس انتقالی 6.7 ملیون پول بی ضابطه میخوان)انتخاب رشتشونم طبق اطلاعات پارسالشون بوده و این افزایش افتضاح تراز آزاد تقصیر ایشون یا هیچ کسی نسی!کلا 30 تومن میگرفتن که نوش جونشون!مثل جناب دکتر فلانی نیومد با اطلاعات 5 سال پیش 150 تومن بگیره!!!


به چیزی که میگید ایمان دارید ....هرجاقبول بشی(برای پرستاری مطمعنم اینجوریه ,باقی رشته ها رواطلاع ندارم)سه سال اونجا میخونی وسال اخر رومیفرستن توشهر خودتون...درضمن حالا درسته که هزینه اش به نسبت خیلی از مشاوره های دیگه کمتر بوده ولی این دلیل نمیشه که کسی بیاد چنین کاری روبکنه ..اینم قبول دارم که ترازا نسبت به پارسال تغییرات زیادی داشته وکسی مقصر نیست ولی اینکه ایشون اطلاعات غلط دادن درمورد خودشون  (بقیه هم باتوجه به اون اطلاعات به ایشون اعتماد کردن) که کاملا دست خودشون بوده نه

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> شما زمان انتخاب رشته نوشته بودید که دانشجوی پرستاری هستید و انتخاب رشته میکنید وتو وبلاگتون هم جواب سوال بچه هارو میدادی ومشاوره های دیگه رومسخره میکردیدحتی بادریافت هزینه برای بچه ها انتخاب رشته میکردید... واقعا که خجالت اوره


بله دانشجو بودم اما انصرافی
توی قلم چی هم پشتیبان بودم اگه مث بقیه بچه ها در جریان باشید بخاطر اینکه مازاد بودم انصراف دادم.بعدشم هیچ اجباری نداشتم ک کسی بیاد پیشم ضمنا ازلاعاتم دقیق تر از خیلی از مشاورا بود
شمام هرجوری دوست داری فک کن اصلا مهم نیست

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

ضمنا من توی وبم نوشتم ترازا تا 500تا بالا میره امثال شما اومدین منو مسخره کردین و فوشم دادین ک این چرت و پرت وچرند میگه و تو اصلا میدونی 500تا تراز یعنی چی وچرا استرس میدی و...انقد اینجور گفتن ک منم واقعا خودم زیر فشار عصبی قرار گرفتم وگفتم باشه پاک میکنم اما در نهایت میبینن ک امسال چقد افزایش داره و واقعا دیدین ک 500نبود وخیلی بیشتر بود.
من حداقل هزینه رو گرفتم نسبت ب خیلیا ک اصلا نمیدونن ترازا چطوره و چی ب چیه و 150تومن میگیرن 
من سر جمع برا 37 نفر انتخاب رشته کردم توی نت ک فقط 4نفرشون قبول نشدن همه هم ایدیمو دارن و بهم پیام دادن و تشکر کردن.
اینکه اون 4نفرم قبول نشدن گناه من نیست ک امسال ترازا نجومی شد شما در هر صورت انتخاب رشته میکردید و در هر صورت نتیجه این بود
نمیدونم هدف از این حرفا چیه؟!

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> به چیزی که میگید ایمان دارید ....هرجاقبول بشی(برای پرستاری مطمعنم اینجوریه ,باقی رشته ها رواطلاع ندارم)سه سال اونجا میخونی وسال اخر رومیفرستن توشهر خودتون...درضمن حالا درسته که هزینه اش به نسبت خیلی از مشاوره های دیگه کمتر بوده ولی این دلیل نمیشه که کسی بیاد چنین کاری روبکنه ..اینم قبول دارم که ترازا نسبت به پارسال تغییرات زیادی داشته وکسی مقصر نیست ولی اینکه ایشون اطلاعات غلط دادن درمورد خودشون  (بقیه هم باتوجه به اون اطلاعات به ایشون اعتماد کردن) که کاملا دست خودشون بوده نه


من اینجا همه ی بچه های انجمن منو میشناسن و اطلاعات غلطیم ندادم.
خواستین ادرس محل کارمم بدم اونجا بپرسین.
هرچند دلیلی برای اثبات خودم ندارم چون وجدانم آسودس
من از خیلیام توقع پول نداشتم بدون پول انتخاب رشته کردم
خوبه کل ترازا رو هم گذاشتم توی وبم بهد میگی اطلاعات غلط!!هه.اطلاعات غلطو اونی بهت میده ک میگه با تراز 5200سمنان میاری و با 7هزار پزشکی.
خواستم کل ترازای امسالم برا بچه ها توی وبم بذارم اما وقتی بعضی از ادمای قدر نشناسو میبینم واقعا میگم برا کی بذارم ک چی بشه؟
ک اونی ک فقط یه سوال توی وبم از من پرسیده و حالا من فرضا بر حسب پارسال گفتم قبول میشی اما نشده بخاطر ترازای بالا یا انتخاب رشته ی بد پیش یکی دیگه، میاد فوششو بمن میده

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> سلام اخرین تراز با سهمیه بسیج چقدر بوده؟سهمیه چقدر به ترازتون اضافه کرد


تراز کجا؟کدوم شهر؟
بسیج حدود 600تا میبره رو ترازت

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> چی رو بلد نیستم رشته تجربی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دیگه یه امار دادن رو که همه بلدن !!!!!!!!


خب شما بیا آمار بده.
نه ک امار غلطم میدی!!
240هزار بیرجند قبول میشه اخه؟؟  :Yahoo (21): 
امسال تراز زیر 6200هیچ جا نیاورد

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> خب شما بیا آمار بده.
> نه ک امار غلطم میدی!!
> 240هزار بیرجند قبول میشه اخه؟؟ 
> امسال تراز زیر 6200هیچ جا نیاورد


تو کانون نوشته!
46000 منطقه 1 شده 241000 کشوری تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بیرجند قبول شده اونم سراسری روزانه

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> تو کانون نوشته!
> 46000 منطقه 1 شده 241000 کشوری تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بیرجند قبول شده اونم سراسری روزانه


اونا سهمیه های خاصن.سهمیه فرزندان هیئت علمی

----------

